# Can't reply directly to a forum post



## richie2 (Dec 31, 2012)

How do I contact someone directly who posted on a thread I started. The "contact" link on their profile does not work. Hope its not a FAQ!


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Richie, Members with low post counts do not have PM or Market Place access because 
The TTF has recently had probs with scammers & fraud posters & and now requires you to contribute to the forum for a short while before full features are provided. This delay deters scammers and provides some confidence. Registering and verifying your personal details with TTOC membership provides the forum community with some security in case of fraud, so the TT Forum provide TTOC members exemption from the delay for this reason.

So join in & increase your post on the TTF community or join the TTOC to unlock the full site features...

http://www.ttoc.co.uk/shop/index.php?ma ... d67278eccb

Hoggy.


----------



## richie2 (Dec 31, 2012)

Understood.


----------



## richie2 (Dec 31, 2012)

Okay, I joined the TTowners club, when can I contact other members?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Richie. Welcome the the TTOC.
Membership number will be in Email. Click link & follow instructions.
viewtopic.php?f=1&t=158721

Once banner is displayed, click link below & post & TTOC committee should do the rest.... Mods don't have that authority...
viewtopic.php?f=1&t=257444

Hoggy.


----------

